# Unable to open the service 'Tomcat6'



## messmar (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe den Tomcat 6.0.14 unter Win-Vista installiert.
Wenn ich versuche ihn über:

start/proramme/apache tomcat 6.0/monitor tomcat

zu starten, erhalte ich folgendes:
Zugriff verweigert Unable to open the service 'Tomcat6

Aber wenn ich ihn über die Konsole folgendermaßen starte:
C:\Programme\apache software foundation\Tomcat 6.0\bin>tomcat6.exe

dann funktionert er, aber wiederum nicht ganz richtig, da ich dann damit nichts anfagnen kann. Ich kann gar keine darunter gespeicherte
Seite aufrufen.

Der bleibt einfach dann hängen und lädt und lädt und lädt...

Hat Jemand nen Tipp oder ne Idee.

Vielen Dank im Voraus und Gruß
Messmar


----------



## Duke (19. Oktober 2009)

Unter Windows Vista / Windows 7 macht die User Access Control probleme. Entweder ausschalten oder Tomcat bzw "Monitor Tomcat" mit Rechtsklick und über "Run as Administrator" starten.

Vielleicht kann man auch sich mit dem Application Compatibility Toolkit besser helfen, aber ich bin daran bislang gescheitert.


----------

